# Chihuahua Silhouette?



## Tyson (Jan 14, 2005)

Anyone know where I can find an image of a silhouette of a chihuahua or even just a chihuahua head? I want to make a vinyl decal for my vehicle.


----------



## jan896 (Dec 9, 2009)

I did a chihuahua silhouette quilt.... I googled for "chihuahua silhouette" and found many to pick from.....


----------



## JRZL (Jul 10, 2009)

Are you looking for a long coat or smooth coat?


----------



## Tyson (Jan 14, 2005)

Smooth coat

Google worked, I don't know why I didn't think of that in the first place.


----------



## Tyson (Jan 14, 2005)

Here's the final product!


----------



## JRZL (Jul 10, 2009)

That looks great! Glad you found one!


----------



## jan896 (Dec 9, 2009)

nice decal.......!! what do you made them out of so they stick???


----------



## Tyson (Jan 14, 2005)

jan896 said:


> nice decal.......!! what do you made them out of so they stick???


Vinyl, it's the same stuff that is used on the decals you see on cars. Outdoors the vinyl will last 6+ years and forever indoors.


----------



## 17428 (Jul 10, 2009)

Where do you buy the vinyl in sheets? Cost??
I have buying the decals on ebay for years!


----------



## *Chloe* (Feb 6, 2006)

thats really good ... i couldnt find a nice LC one for my website so i made one in photoshop


----------



## Biscuit (Jul 30, 2010)

thats wicked.. i bet they would look nice on your vehilce.. when its on can you post a picture


----------



## Tyson (Jan 14, 2005)

Biscuit said:


> thats wicked.. i bet they would look nice on your vehilce.. when its on can you post a picture


Sure, I'll post a pic tonight.


----------



## Tyson (Jan 14, 2005)

Dahlia`s MaMa said:


> Where do you buy the vinyl in sheets? Cost??
> I have buying the decals on ebay for years!


I buy it by the roll. Depending on what vinyl I'm buying it can range from $30 for a 10yd roll to $600 for a 50 yd roll.


----------



## Tyson (Jan 14, 2005)

I modified the original design a bit.


----------

